# بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا



## hokka_2020 (10 مارس 2008)

*بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

أعضائى الأعزاء زى كل مرة انتوا اتعودتوا انى انزلكم ترانيم لكن المرة دى نويت ارزل عليكم بصوتى وهى متسجلة من عرض كنا بنسجله يعنى

وسامحونى لان التسجيل مش دقيق اوى  وهى ترنيمة اسمها (من قلـــب مجروح) 
والترنيمة دى من سنة  2007​
*الترنيمة:  http://www.4shared.com/file/79986270/b076c9c3/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=229940c5​*​



وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وتعب ودانكم ههههههههه ​
مستنية الردووووود وبصراحة متنسوووووووش 
واذكرونى فى صلواتكم ​​


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

واوال كومنت ياسيدى

الترنيمه رائعه

انا لسه مش سمعتها بس متاكد من كده يعنى

وصوت المرنمه دى ليها مستقبل جامد على فكره

ده مش رائى لوحدى ده راى انا ونفسى

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*عايزة اقولك ان صوتك عسل بجد و احساسك عالى جدا ... ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ​*


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*انا ماسكة كورال ثانوى ... هل ممكن انك تبعت لى التوزيع بتاع الترنيمة لو ينفع ياريت و كمان عايزة اعرف الترنيمة من شريط ايه .... هاتعبك معايا ربنا يعوضك ياقمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*جميل يا هوكا ترنيمه جميله*
*وصوتك جميل جدا*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## bishawy_86 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*الترنيمة جميلة اووووووووووووووووووى
وصوتك رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



kajo قال:


> واوال كومنت ياسيدى
> 
> الترنيمه رائعه
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى اوى يا كاجو وميرسى اكتر على الثقة الجامدة دى وابقى سلملى على نفسك اوى
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



anosh قال:


> *عايزة اقولك ان صوتك عسل بجد و احساسك عالى جدا ... ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ​*



ميرسى اوى اوى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده بجد انا مستحقش محبتكم دى
والترنيمة من شريط شريط الزكريات والترنيمة دى انا منزلاها ع المنتدى 
وميرسى اوى على مرورك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ترنميه جميله جدا ياهوكا 
وصوتك كمان جميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

_ايه يا بنتى الروعه والابداع ده صوتك روعه جدا وجميل 
لازم  يكون فى تانى يا هوكا 
حقيقى صوتك جميل يا هوكا واحساسك عالى
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​_


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

مشكورة ع المحبه
جارى التحميل
بمسرتك يالله املأ حياتنا من سلامك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

خليكى فى المكوة محتاجالك يا هوكا
هههههههههههه

لا بجد دة صوتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دا انتى راااااائعة والله

برافو جدا جدا عليكى مؤادية جميلة جدا و صوت جميل جدا

يبقى فكرينى اعملك شريط
ههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك بجد ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل يا هوكا ترنيمه جميله*
> *وصوتك جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​



ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
وميرسى اوى على مرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



bishawy_86 قال:


> *الترنيمة جميلة اووووووووووووووووووى
> وصوتك رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك *​



ميرسى اوى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده 
وميرسى على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ايه ده كله ايه ده كله 
بسم الصليب يعنى  الترنيمة جامدة فى كل حاجة كلمات وموسيقى وتوزيع وصوت جامد واحساس رهيب
دة انتى رائعه بجد 
بقا عندنا مواهب فى المنتدى 
احمدك يارب 
ربنا يباركلك فى صوتك 
فين كماله الحفله بقا 
لازم اكون طماع
لكن يا امى مهما كنتى زعلتى منى  مش ممكن اتصور فى يوم تتخلى عنى 
احساسك فيها رهيب بجد 
انتى عملتى كام شريط لغايه دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:yaka:​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



oesi_no قال:


> ايه ده كله ايه ده كله
> بسم الصليب يعنى  الترنيمة جامدة فى كل حاجة كلمات وموسيقى وتوزيع وصوت جامد واحساس رهيب
> دة انتى رائعه بجد
> بقا عندنا مواهب فى المنتدى
> ...



ربنا يخليك يارب وميرسى اوى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده ومن نعمة ربنا عليا انه ادانى الفرصة انى اعرف ناس زيكم قلبهم مليان محبة
وكمالة الحفلة مش هقدر انزلها لانها متحصنيش كلها ومقدرش اتحكم ف حاجة متخصنيش 
وبالنسبة للشرايط انا لسة معملتش حاجة خالص
وبالنسبة ليك بجد انا بشكرك ع الكلام الجميل ده وميرسى اوى اوى على مرورك
وياريت بقى تشرفنا ف حفلة عيد الام انا عملة عليها اعلان ف المنتدى ف الترانيم هنا
واشكرك جداااااااااااا
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

هوكتى حبيبتى...مش عارفة اقولك ايه الناس خلصو كل الكلام الحلو
بس بجد بجد ...جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة....بسم الصليب عليكى ياقمر ..ربنا يبارك صوتك واحساسك وموهبتك الجميلة دى​


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



ginajoojoo قال:


> هوكتى حبيبتى...مش عارفة اقولك ايه الناس خلصو كل الكلام الحلو
> بس بجد بجد ...جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة....بسم الصليب عليكى ياقمر ..ربنا يبارك صوتك واحساسك وموهبتك الجميلة دى​



يا نور عيونى انتى كفاية انك تواضعتى يا قلبى وانك دخلتى وسمعتى الترنيمة ده انا اخدت بركة يا قمر
وميررررررسى اوى اوى يا سكرة ع الكلام الجميل اللى زيك ده
وميرسى ع الدعوة الجميلة دى 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر طريقك ويساعدك روحيا 
سلام يا قمر 





​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



الله عليكي يا هوكا

بجد الترنيمه جميله وصوتك فيها روعه روعه روعه

صدقيني بدون مجامله صوتك موهبه ولازم تكملي مشوارك

ربنا معاكي ويرعاكي في مشوارك اللي انتي بدأتيه

​


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

:999::999::999::999::999::999::999:بعد التحميل 
الصوت جميل ورائع واقترح على حضرتك انك لو فكرتى فى عمل شرائط يكون فى نسبة من الترانيم معموله بالعود وصوتك فقط حيث انى اعتقد ان صوتك هيظهر جدا لانه فعلا جميل
الرب يبارك حياتك وينير طريقيك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك فى الايمان
صل لاجلى
اخيك .. بهاء


----------



## فيفيان فايز (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

الترنيمه جميله جدا  والموسيقى مناسبه جدا ومؤثره والكلمات حلوه قوى 
بس صوت الموسيقى اعلى من صوتك (مغطى عليه شويه)
وصوتك فعلا جميل لو تقدرى توطى الطبقه درجه هيكون أجمل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> الترنيمه جميله جدا  والموسيقى مناسبه جدا ومؤثره والكلمات حلوه قوى
> بس صوت الموسيقى اعلى من صوتك (مغطى عليه شويه)
> وصوتك فعلا جميل لو تقدرى توطى الطبقه درجه هيكون أجمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



اولا ميرسى اوى على مرورك و ع النصيحة بجد اشكرك اوى
بس التوزيع انا مقدرش اتحكم فيه وطبقته وطبقة صوتى مقدرش انزلها لانى لو نزلتها اللحن هينام منى وهنيم اللى بيسمع اكتر ماهو ممكن ينام 
بس هو العيب ممكن يكون من السوند اللى بيسجل وكمان التسجيل مش دقيق اوى 
وبجد اشكر حضرتك جدا جدا على مرورك واشكرك تانى على اقتراح الطبقة وهجربها وده وعد منى 
سلام المسيح يرعاكى​


----------



## s_h (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
روعة . منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبركك


----------



## هيرودت (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

جميل يا هوكا ترنيمه جميله
وصوتك جمي


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*يا سلام يا احلى هوكا فى الدنيا ازيك يا بنتى​*
*مش عارف اققولك ايه بعد الكلام الحلو اللى الناس قلتوا عليكى ده بس انتى طبعا متاكدة انهم اكيد بيجملوكى لكن انا عمرى ما هغشك​*
*على العموم انتى عارفة راى فيكى من زمان وهو نفس راى سعد زغلول الله يرحمه مفيش فايدة​*
*شدى حيلك يا هوكا وفعلا الكلمات هايلة وادائك فوق الوصف بس بجد لو حبيتى تنزلى البوم حاولى تسجلى مع عود بس صوتك لوحده خرافة مش محتاج لعب وربنا يباركك ويخلينى ليكى ​*
*قولى يارب​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*ررائع ياهوكا على فكرة انا برنم بردوا بس محصلش انى عملت شريط 

لو تحبى اجى ارنم معاكى يزيدنى شرف بجد صوتك رائع صوت شرقى جميل

انا صوتى شرقى بردوا وبجد انتى مش محتاجة اراء لانك بجد خطيرة  لو ااحتجتى ارنم معاكى ياريت 

​*


----------



## menaroshdy (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا وكلامات جميلة وصوتك جميل اوى بس التسجيل هو الى مش حلو ربنا معاكى وتعمللنا حجات جميلة زى دى


----------



## kathren (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*ربنا يباركم بجد على الخدمة الحلوة اوى دى*


----------



## hokka_2020 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



kokoman قال:


> ترنميه جميله جدا ياهوكا
> وصوتك كمان جميل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى ليك كوكو
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

_صووتك تحححححفة وحاولى تعملى شرايط كككتيييييييير بس ترفعيها للمنتدى طبعا علشان نسمع احلى صوت ومش لاقية كلام اقوله غير ان صووووتك اكتر من رائع​_


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ررائع ياهوكا على فكرة انا برنم بردوا بس محصلش انى عملت شريط
> 
> لو تحبى اجى ارنم معاكى يزيدنى شرف بجد صوتك رائع صوت شرقى جميل
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك(ى) وده شئ يشرفنى 
وف اقرب فرصة هطلبك طب ممكن تبعتيلى انت(ى) منين ومعلومات عنك وانا هعمل الازم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ايه يا بنتى الروعه والابداع ده صوتك روعه جدا وجميل
> لازم  يكون فى تانى يا هوكا
> حقيقى صوتك جميل يا هوكا واحساسك عالى
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​_



ميرسى ليك تونى
وميرسى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده
وان شاء الله لو عرفت اجيب ترانيم تانى لية من حفلات هنزلها ع المنتدى على طول
ميرسى اوى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kajo (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

معرفناش حفله عيد الام 

هتتعمل امتى ياهوكا

ولا انتى مش ناويه تيجى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> خليكى فى المكوة محتاجالك يا هوكا
> هههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد دة صوتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا روك اوى
وميرسى ع الكلام الجميل ده
وربنا يبارك حياتك
وهبقى افكر ف موضوع الشريط والمكواه ده 
هههههههه​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



bahaa_06 قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999::999:بعد التحميل
> الصوت جميل ورائع واقترح على حضرتك انك لو فكرتى فى عمل شرائط يكون فى نسبة من الترانيم معموله بالعود وصوتك فقط حيث انى اعتقد ان صوتك هيظهر جدا لانه فعلا جميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك وينير طريقيك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك فى الايمان
> صل لاجلى
> اخيك .. بهاء



ميرسى ليك وميرسى اكتر ع النصيحة وفعلا ناس قالولى ع العود كتير 
ميرسى اوى ع مرورك يا استاذ بهاء 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> الله عليكي يا هوكا
> 
> بجد الترنيمه جميله وصوتك فيها روعه روعه روعه
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا متر 
وميرسى ع الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك وعملك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



s_h قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> روعة . منتظرين المزيد
> ربنا يبركك



انشاء الله
ميرسى ليك اوى على مرورك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

الاسم حلو يا هوكا واكيد هتبقى احلى لانها بصوتك


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

_*تحفة يا هوكا يا قمر*_​ 
_*بجد ربنا يحافظ عليكي احساسك جميل جدا يا قمر*_​ 
_*وحاولي تسجلي اي حاجة تاني بصوتك *_​ 
_*انا بصراحة بحب الاصوات الجميلة بالذات انك احساسك حلو قوي*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي*_​


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



هيرودت قال:


> جميل يا هوكا ترنيمه جميله
> وصوتك جمي



ميرسى ليك اوى
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



rammrommm قال:


> *يا سلام يا احلى هوكا فى الدنيا ازيك يا بنتى​*
> *مش عارف اققولك ايه بعد الكلام الحلو اللى الناس قلتوا عليكى ده بس انتى طبعا متاكدة انهم اكيد بيجملوكى لكن انا عمرى ما هغشك​*
> *على العموم انتى عارفة راى فيكى من زمان وهو نفس راى سعد زغلول الله يرحمه مفيش فايدة​*
> *شدى حيلك يا هوكا وفعلا الكلمات هايلة وادائك فوق الوصف بس بجد لو حبيتى تنزلى البوم حاولى تسجلى مع عود بس صوتك لوحده خرافة مش محتاج لعب وربنا يباركك ويخلينى ليكى ​*
> *قولى يارب​*



ميرسى رامى ع الكلام الجميل ده
ويخليك للناس كلها ياعم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*اه الروعة دى 
بجد انتى تحفة ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## totty (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

_بسم الصليب عليكى
صوتك واحساسك راااااائعين بجد

كملى واعملى ترانيم تانى كتيييير
وسمعيهالنا هنا
لازم هأ
اوعى تنسى
ربنا معاكى ويوفقك يا قمر_​


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



menaroshdy قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة جدا وكلامات جميلة وصوتك جميل اوى بس التسجيل هو الى مش حلو ربنا معاكى وتعمللنا حجات جميلة زى دى



ميرسى على مرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



kathren قال:


> *ربنا يباركم بجد على الخدمة الحلوة اوى دى*



ميرسى على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _صووتك تحححححفة وحاولى تعملى شرايط كككتيييييييير بس ترفعيها للمنتدى طبعا علشان نسمع احلى صوت ومش لاقية كلام اقوله غير ان صووووتك اكتر من رائع​_



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر ع الكلام الجميل ده 
واشكرك جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياسكر​


----------



## hokka_2020 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



احلى ديانة قال:


> الاسم حلو يا هوكا واكيد هتبقى احلى لانها بصوتك



ميرسى ليك على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*صوتك جميل اوووووووى يا هوكا

ربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



K A T Y قال:


> _*تحفة يا هوكا يا قمر*_​
> _*بجد ربنا يحافظ عليكي احساسك جميل جدا يا قمر*_​
> _*وحاولي تسجلي اي حاجة تاني بصوتك *_​
> _*انا بصراحة بحب الاصوات الجميلة بالذات انك احساسك حلو قوي*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي*_​



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر ع الكلام الجميل ده
بجد اشكرك اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## joe anwar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _صووتك تحححححفة وحاولى تعملى شرايط كككتيييييييير بس ترفعيها للمنتدى طبعا علشان نسمع احلى صوت ومش لاقية كلام اقوله غير ان صووووتك اكتر من رائع​_


*
كويسة بس عايز تدريب صؤت والتوزيع والحان سمعتهم من قبل والتسجيل مش حلؤ ه علشان فى صدا صوت عالى جدا  لكن لو عملتى حاجة تانى ممكن تكون احسن وعلى فكرة يجى منك اوى  وكلامى عن درسات صوت لكن احساسك رائع جدا وده اهم حاجه عند المرنم ومتزعليش منى  ربنا معاكى*


----------



## مارينا مسعود (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ممكن لينك تانى
وشكرا


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



مارينا مسعود قال:


> ممكن لينك تانى
> وشكرا



حبيبتى اللينك ده شغال
افتحى الصفحة وسيبيها اما تحمل
ودووسى 
دون لود فايل
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ga_shetoos (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ايه الجمال ده يا هوكة بجد جااامده اوى ربنا معاكى  فى الجاى يكون احسن


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

مرررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*صوت جميل وكلمات رائعة الرب يبارك فى عملك*


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



joe anwar قال:


> *
> كويسة بس عايز تدريب صؤت والتوزيع والحان سمعتهم من قبل والتسجيل مش حلؤ ه علشان فى صدا صوت عالى جدا  لكن لو عملتى حاجة تانى ممكن تكون احسن وعلى فكرة يجى منك اوى  وكلامى عن درسات صوت لكن احساسك رائع جدا وده اهم حاجه عند المرنم ومتزعليش منى  ربنا معاكى*


*

ميرسى ليك لمرورك 
بس هو الالحان والتوزيع انا ماليش دعوة بده ده مش من تخصصى وبالنسبة للتسجيل ده مش فى استوديو  ده ف الكنيسة اما بقى بالنسبة لصوتى فاشكرك جداااا على النصيحة وانا فعلا بتدرب ودى تالت سنة لية والترنيمة دى اساسا من سنة  ومفيش حاجة ف كلام حضرتك تزعل 

اشكرك على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه الروعة دى
> بجد انتى تحفة ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على ردك
رربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elven (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

صح التسجيل مو واضح بس اكيد الصوت والاداء رائعيين اشجعك انه تستمرين


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



totty قال:


> _بسم الصليب عليكى
> صوتك واحساسك راااااائعين بجد
> 
> كملى واعملى ترانيم تانى كتيييير
> ...



ربنا يخليكى بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى ع الكلام الجميل ده 
وانشاء الله لو عندى اى حاجة تانى كويسة بصوتى هرفعها للمنتدى (انا اقدر اتأخر)
ميرسى ليكى
وربنا يبارك مسار حياتك​


----------



## ميزوا (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ميرسى جدا ياهوكا على صوتك الجميل قوى 
وعلى فكرة انا برضة برنم وكنت نفسى حد يقولى على تمارين اعملها لصوتى
ربنا يباركك
ودة ايميلى mizo_love19902020******.com


----------



## ابرام صبحى (4 مايو 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

بجد انت فعلا موهوب جدا وصوتك تحفه واحساسك جميل جدا والترنيمه بجد ملهاش حل ربنا يباركك ومستنين منك حاجات كتيره تانى


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



ga_shetoos قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا هوكة بجد جااامده اوى ربنا معاكى  فى الجاى يكون احسن



ميرسى ليك ع الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## غالى صبحى (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

بجد صوتك روعة    وانا بشكرك جدا انك حاولتى وعملتى الترنيمة بصوتك وقريب هتسمعى صوتى بس الفرق ان انا مش برنم الا الترانيم الى انا بالفها تقولى اية بقى غرور غلاسة اهو كدة وخلاص ههههههههههههههه


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



كوك قال:


> مرررررررررررررررررسى  اوى



العفو يا كوك
ميرسى اوى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jesus_son (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

*هوكا انتى صوتك حلو بجد
والدليل على كده كل الردود اللى بتشكرك على آداءك الجميل فى الترنيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من كل نعمة وبركة
بس على فكرة فى نقطة صغيرة عايز اقولها
كان فى حد كاتب رد ان طبقة صوتك عاليا و طلب منك انك توطيها
على فكرة المشكلة يا جماعة مش فى طبقة الصوت خالص
الفكرة كلها فى ان درجة الموسيقى فى الترنيمة عاليا فعشان كده بنحس انها مغروشة شوية لكن على فكرة لو على كده انتى صوتك بسم الصليب تحفة يا هوكا
ربنا يباركك
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



sameh7610 قال:


> *صوتك جميل اوووووووى يا هوكا
> 
> ربنا يوفقك​*



ربنا يخليك
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا سامح
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## peter_mark (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

شكرا لمجهودك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا بيتر معاكم هنا في المنتدي منزلترنيمة ليا بصوتي انا بالف وبلحن لو ممكن نساعد بعض وانتي كمان لو عندك ترانيم ياريت تديهاني علشان بجهز لمجموعة ترانيم هنزلها في في شهر 7 ان شاء ربنا وادخلي علي الترنيمة هي في الصفحة الاولي


----------



## hokka_2020 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



peter_mark قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا بيتر معاكم هنا في المنتدي منزلترنيمة ليا بصوتي انا بالف وبلحن لو ممكن نساعد بعض وانتي كمان لو عندك ترانيم ياريت تديهاني علشان بجهز لمجموعة ترانيم هنزلها في في شهر 7 ان شاء ربنا وادخلي علي الترنيمة هي في الصفحة الاولي



انا فعلا بكتب ومعايا كام ترنيمة بس اللحن مش خلصان 
بس الوقت امتحانات ومش بدخل كتير 
انشاء الله اول اما اخلص اى حد محتاج اى حاجة انا عنية ليكم 
وميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مراد نشات (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

ربنا يباركك بس ياريت تبقى mp3


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



elven قال:


> صح التسجيل مو واضح بس اكيد الصوت والاداء رائعيين اشجعك انه تستمرين



ميرسى لمرورك وتشجيعك لية
ربنا يخليكى ع الكلام الجميل  ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



ميزوا قال:


> ميرسى جدا ياهوكا على صوتك الجميل قوى
> وعلى فكرة انا برضة برنم وكنت نفسى حد يقولى على تمارين اعملها لصوتى
> ربنا يباركك
> ودة ايميلى mizo_love19902020******.com



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وع الكلام الاجمل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

يا جماعة تم تجديد اللينك بتاع الترنيمة​


----------



## جرجس ماهر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

بجد ربنا يباركك صوت بجد رااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

صوتك فوق الرائع 
وربنا معاكى
وان شاء الله هيكون ليكى مستقبل رائع لو صبرتى وحاولتى


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*

رووووووووووووووووووووعة
الله يحميكي اختي

وناطرين منك المزيد

ربنا يباركك


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



جرجس ماهر قال:


> بجد ربنا يباركك صوت بجد رااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى يا جرجس ع الكلام الجميل ده 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



moviemaker قال:


> صوتك فوق الرائع
> وربنا معاكى
> وان شاء الله هيكون ليكى مستقبل رائع لو صبرتى وحاولتى



ميرسى اوى ليك يا موفى ميكر لردك 
ومرورك الجميل 
وميرسى لتشجيعك ليا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

تم تجديد اللينك 
ومنتظرة ارائكم​


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



ابرام صبحى قال:


> بجد انت فعلا موهوب جدا وصوتك تحفه واحساسك جميل جدا والترنيمه بجد ملهاش حل ربنا يباركك ومستنين منك حاجات كتيره تانى



ربنا يخليك ميرسى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده 
وميرسى لتشجيعك ليا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

*ايه ده ايه ده بقي ايه الصوت الجميل ده ده مش جميل بس ده فوق الرائع

باسم الصليب عليكي انا باقول تبخري نفسك ههههههههه

بجد صوتك رائع بس هو لو يبقي في الاستديو هيبقي جامد اخر حاجة ياريت تستمري ربنا يبارك 

خدمتك عايزييييييييييييييييين تاني مش كده يا جماعة

علي فكرة يا جماعة انا بنت واسمي روكا 

سلام المسيح يكون معاكي دايما​*


----------



## monmon_010 (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

الترنيمة حلوة قوى 
مينا كمال - طنطا


----------



## nervana (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

اية الجماااااااااااال دة
وبتقولى هترخمى علينا دة انتى اشجتينا
ربنا يباركك بجد واستمرى


----------



## Kerya_Layson (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

انا كنت مكسل ابعت رد لاكن لما سمعت الترنيمه كنت لازم ابعت رد علشان اشكرك على الاداء الروعه والحس العالى


----------



## hopa_4ever (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ترنيمة جميلـــــــة بجد .... و صوتـــــك جميـــــــــــــل  

:36_3_11:

[size="3"]الكلمـــــــــات جميـــــــلة كمــــــــان ..... مزيد مـــــن التقـــــدم .... و يبقي شرائط مش بس ترنيــــــمة​ [/size]


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



غالى صبحى قال:


> بجد صوتك روعة    وانا بشكرك جدا انك حاولتى وعملتى الترنيمة بصوتك وقريب هتسمعى صوتى بس الفرق ان انا مش برنم الا الترانيم الى انا بالفها تقولى اية بقى غرور غلاسة اهو كدة وخلاص ههههههههههههههه



 ميرسى اوى يا غالى على مرورك 
وميرسى لتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة(من قلـــب مجروح) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

*منتهى الجمال يا هوكا*
*وموهبة الصوت دى موهبة جميلة *
*لازم ننميها*
*ربنا معاكى وديما للأمام*​


----------



## المجدلية (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ترنيمه جميله وصوتك روعه روعه روعه ربنا يباركك ومستنين ترانيم تانيه كتيرةةةةةةةةةةةة ... سلام المسيح معاكى


----------



## moka_oka (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رد على: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



jesus_son قال:


> *هوكا انتى صوتك حلو بجد
> والدليل على كده كل الردود اللى بتشكرك على آداءك الجميل فى الترنيمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من كل نعمة وبركة
> بس على فكرة فى نقطة صغيرة عايز اقولها
> ...



 ربنا يخليك 
ميرسى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده 
انا عاجزة عن الشكر 
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



جرجس ماهر قال:


> بجد ربنا يباركك صوت بجد رااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ربنا يباركك



 ربنا يخليك يا جرجس
ميرسى اوى ع الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> صوتك فوق الرائع
> وربنا معاكى
> وان شاء الله هيكون ليكى مستقبل رائع لو صبرتى وحاولتى



 ميرسى اوى اوى لكلامك الجميل ولتشجيعك ليا ده 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك . ربنا معاك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون  شاكرالكم جدا*



ارووجة قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووعة
> الله يحميكي اختي
> 
> وناطرين منك المزيد
> ...



 ربنا يخليكى يا احلى اروجة
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل بجد ده حاجة كبيرة عندى يا قمر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا ارووجتى​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ميرسى خالص هوكا اكيد هتبقى جميله لانها بصوتك


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

الترنيمه روووووووووووووووعه

والصوت جميل جدااااااااااااااا

وكله حلو اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايا هوكا المزيد

من الترانيم الحزينه​


----------



## roum (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ترنيمه جميله جداً وموسيقي أجمل وكمان صوت رائع حساس روحاني ....ربنا قادر يوصل صوتك للجميع..وربنا يعوض تعبك محبه.


----------



## semsemzezo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

عندى طلب رخم شويه ياهوكا
لو ممكن شريط الزكريات اللى فيه الترنيمة دى 
لانه كان عندى واتمسح
ياريت فى اسرع وقت


----------



## بنت المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ربنا يباركك على تعبك 
بس الرابط مش شغال عندى بيقولى الملف محذوف ارجو النظر الية


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

وانا كمان الرابط عندى مش شغال 
بليز نفسى اسمع الترنيمة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

* شكـــــــــــــــــرا


ننتظــــــــــــــــــــــــر



المزيـــــــــــــــــــــد​*


----------



## mk1611 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

ياريت لينك جديد عشان مسمعتش الترنيمة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena601 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بصوا بقى دى ترنيمة( من قلب مجروح ) بصوتى (هرخم عليكم بصوتى)و بالتوزيع عايزة رأيكم بصرااااااااااحة وأكون شاكرالكم جدا*

شكرا ليك على الترنيمه بس مش شغال الينك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

